# Looking for Advice on 8 month old around kids



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

Despite her size, an 8 month old GR is still a puppy/juvenile and still has a lot of energy to burn. She will calm down eventually, but there are a few things you can do to help the situation...

-Obedience class. This is great exposure to other dogs and strangers and help her learn manners.
-Frequent visits to public places. Another good socialization trip.
-A long walk before the kids come to visit. Use up as much of that energy before the kids arrive (calm kids would help as well).

I don't think restraints and crates are a good solution. They just hold her back, they don't teach her anything... IMO


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i know with my baby girl (now 5) who is a wild woman, i would take her out before my grandson would come, and tire her out so much that she could barely wag her tail when he would enter the door. that seemed to work until she got older and now i don't have to tire her out, she's become a couch, bed potato.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jill she sounds like an exuberant young Golden...yes she can learn settle down around kids.

Personally I would add to your list teaching her some impulse control....
long down stays...
crate games...nice DVD to own...
increasing her recall reliability...
leash work -- teaching her where heel position is....


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm thinking that more exposure would help? And definitely the long walks before the kids come. We have a 2 year old, 6 and 8 year old with our 11 month old golden retriever. He is amazing around kids. What gets him ramped are GROWNUPS coming over, believe it or not! Funny - I think alot of it has to do with what they're exposed to on a REGULAR basis. How often are the kids around? Maybe getting them over at least once a week would help desensitize your pup to all the energy? But just some good old growing up will help, too. Your pup is still exactly that - a pup!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. Pups and kids feed off of each others energies. Excitement breeds excitement. Could she play with kids more often so she doesn't see them as soooo exciting?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you have regular puppy playdates for her? If you could try to schedule them the day before and day of a visit, it might help take just a bit of the edge off, set the stage for success with the suggestions from previous posters. I know in my own house, a brisk hour long 3 - 4 mile walk with hills wears me out and just seems to get my puppy warmed up. The gold standard for me is a puppy playdate with a neighbors young dog. If you don't have a friend for this, start networking, asking around at your obedience class, friends and neighbors. It is a huge help for me. Good luck with your sweetie, it sounds like her zest for life will hang on for a few years.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like Excessive Greeting Syndrome to me.  And at 8 months, the 'off' switch isn't connected yet.

More exposure to children (willing volunteers only) is the answer. I agree that restricting her doesn't teach anything.

Children have naturally higher pitched voices and that tends to excite the pup even more, especially if she's running around and they are squealing or screaming. THAT's a recipe for chaos.

Try to have the kids over 1 or 2 at a time so you can keep the situation under control...the leash is a good idea.

But for the most part, she'll out grow the worst of it. Goldens just love kids so she will always be more excited around them but eventually she'll quit bouncing off the walls!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Teach the kids to be a tree. It's not the puppy's fault that she's exuberant, if the kids are calm, chances are she will be too.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I too think you are doing the right things. Increase the time with those particular kids and you will see the excitement taper off. With our pup, he has really calmed with our own kids, but still gets really excited with ANY new kids. He loves kids, like all goldens.

Nolefan's suggestion of puppy playdates is a good one - this is something we started doing and I really think it has helped tame Zeke's excitedness. No matter how much exercise he gets, he still needs to play with other dogs at least a couple times a week, or he starts getting ants in his pants 

And like the PP's have said, I'd avoid the confinement. The more exposure and time she has with the kids, the better.

With my kids we have a pretty strict rule about running, screaming, squealing.... none of that is allowed w/ the dog.

Zeke has learned to "catch" and this is an activity the kids love. He sits away from them and they toss treats to him. He catches the treats and the kids giggle. I think it helps get his mind off the excitement. Just a thought 

Edit: also I just thought of another activity the kids started doing - tug of war. Even my 3 year old plays this with him. Everyone loves it! Zeke is really good about not pulling too hard with them, and he will stop at any time I tell him, so we don't get overexcited. It really tires the pup out!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Even at almost 3 y.o. Hank gets wound-up when people visit. Depending on the visitors (the elderly or young kids) he stays in his room (it's right off our kitchen so he can see everything going on) until things calm down. Our granddaughter lives here so he's used to kids but you get a house full and it's nuts! Also, the elderly can't handle a large dog wanting to kiss them or be a lap dog.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once had a trainer tell me that in children under the age of twelve, a dog cannot read their body language, so it is very hard for a dog to respond to their commands, etc. They also look at them as other puppies.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

In part, it will come with maturity, but in the meantime, try to get her more exposure to kids. Perhaps 'hang out' outside of school grounds or playgrounds, staying far enough away that she can remain calm, reward her being good, and slowly decrease the distance between her and the children as long as she stays calm. If she gets wound up, you have moved too close too quickly and need to back up a bit to where you had success previously. Over time she will learn to stay calm when she sees kids, and then you can work on polite greetings and behavior around children. It is about 'self control' and it is a tough tough thing for a pup - be patient!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas and encouragement! I'm going to use a lot of the ideas. It's such a relief to have this forum to turn to when I'm at the end of my rope!! Lol! Thanks for every one of you that chimes in with help. 

I've got some kids willing to help me. Puppy play dates happen already, but I can make them more frequent. Lots of exercise is a great cure for too much energy but I sometimes forget how great it is. Yesterday was rainy and very cool here, so we hadn't got out enough before the kids came. We have a couple neighborhood spots that would be good for exposure to kids and already have been taking Maizie to "people watch" from the car many evenings this spring. We can take it up a notch, but back off with distance if she looses her calm, etc. 

I've regained some of my optimism. Thanks!!
Jill


----------

